# Undervolting i7-7700HQ in Dell 7577



## fnx (Oct 29, 2021)

As a result that Intel locked CPUs and undervolting is not available through, for example ThrottleStop, is there any way to decrase CPU temps? Or is there any setting in ThrottleStop worth it to set and keep TS turned on to get better temps? Thanks.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 29, 2021)

Undervolting is still possible in many Dell laptops if you take the time to unlock this feature.









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com
				






fnx said:


> decrease CPU temps


If you do not have access to CPU voltage control, the only other way to make a CPU run cooler is to slow it down. When Speed Shift is enabled in the TPL window, you can lower the Speed Shift Max value to slow your CPU down. Post some screenshots if you need help.


----------

